# Yamaha PW-SE with Strava measures rider power



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Yamha BLE setting CCP, paired from IOS start settings page. The rider’s weighted average power, average power, and peak power is displayed.

My commute home today weighted average power 144 watts; peak 406. Headwind with 100 percent assist, so I was working harder than usual for my evening commute. On my morning commute, I confirmed that the power meter was measuring my power output, and not the bikes; the power reading at low assist was more than twice the power reading at high assist for a constant speed of 18 mph.

Basically, a free power meter came with my e-bike. For longer rides on dirt I’d guess that I probably loaf at around 100 watts or less but will soon know for sure.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

hikerdave said:


> Yamha BLE setting CCP, paired from IOS start settings page. The rider's weighted average power, average power, and peak power is displayed.
> 
> My commute home today weighted average power 144 watts; peak 406. Headwind with 100 percent assist, so I was working harder than usual for my evening commute. On my morning commute, I confirmed that the power meter was measuring my power output, and not the bikes; the power reading at low assist was more than twice the power reading at high assist for a constant speed of 18 mph.
> 
> Basically, a free power meter came with my e-bike. For longer rides on dirt I'd guess that I probably loaf at around 100 watts or less but will soon know for sure.


Ouch. The joint pain this morning is reminding me why I'm riding the eBike. Next time there's a headwind I'll just flick the mode switch up to "Standard".


----------

